# Read the Label!



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Near 100°F the past few days here in central PA - too hot to work in the sun. Figured I could still get stuff done in the barn. One project on my list is to build a shelf in the tongue area of my flat bed trailer to mount the spare tire I bought earlier this year. Had some leftover pressure-treated 2x6s and some angle-iron.

Tuesday - Cut the steel, drilled the mounting holes, and made sure it all fit up okay. Then grabbed a nearly-full can of Satin Black Rustoleum. The spray can sputtered, spattered and made a mess. Soaked the tip in mineral spirits overnight to unclog it.

Wednesday - Sanded off the parts remove the paint drops. Tried to spray again - same result! Fortunately, I work alone as there were lots of choice expletives flying. Figured I needed a new can of spray paint and gave up.

Thursday (today) - much cooler, down around 80°F. Tried to spray a small part with the same can of paint. It put on a beautiful, smooth, even coat. Looked at the instructions on the spray can, the first line says: "Use between 50°F & 90°F".


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

What brand was it so I'll never buy it? If I had to wait until it was less than 90°F, i'd only be able to paint 3-4 months out of the year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

BTW NewBerlinBaler, you ever get over to the Coal Hole in Shamokin? Used to be a great place when I worked in your neck of the woods.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

"Rust-Oleum" brand paint is on the shelf of every hardware store coast to coast. My inlaws are from Shamokin, I'll ask them about the Coal Hole.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Interesting.....maybe it's a regional thing. I found a couple of cans of R-O primer in my shop. The instructions on mine say use above 50°F and less than 85% humidity. The temperature part is easy, but the humidity part might explain why my paint takes so long to dry.........


----------

